# Intensity - Allein gegen den Killer



## Vartez (25. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
suche schon seit langer Zeit ne DvD von dem Film "Intensity - Allein gegen den Killer".
Wobei ich ja nichmal sicher bin das es den Film auf deutsch gibt, was eigentlich egal ist Englisch wäre genau so gut, obwohl auch bei cinema.de eine deutsche Beschreibung gibt.
Wie gesagt suche DvD und wollte fragen ob jemand da vl ne Seite kennt wo man die noch bekommen könnte.


----------



## LaVerne (25. Dezember 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> suche schon seit langer Zeit ne DvD von dem Film "Intensity - Allein gegen den Killer".



Für Fragen nach DVD-Verfügbarkeit ist die OFDB die beste Anlaufstelle, auch wenn dort noch längst nicht alle Veröffentlichungen gelistet sind.

Der Fernsehfilm nach Dean Koontz ist meines Wissens nach auch hier nur im TV gelaufen und nicht auf DVD erhältlich. Da bleibt nur übrig, auf erneute Ausstrahlung in der Flimmerkiste zu hoffen:

http://www.ofdb.de/film/23618,Intensity---...egen-den-Killer


----------

